# Bailey finds a Bird



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/12/bailey-finds-bird.html

Threefsh joined Bailey and me out on a pheasant hunt yesterday. Riley got to meet a pheasant up close and personal as shown in the above video.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It was such a fun experience! That was Riley's first exposure to live pheasants. I wasn't sure how she would react (they are really big compared to chukar!) but she was super excited about them.

Cooper had a blast as well - he followed Reuben all the way back to the car smelling and licking the pheasant he was carrying.

Time to work on Riley's JH! ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/wWWjaSzgJMw

One that got away. Bailey did his part. 

We harvested three pheasant Sunday. We are making pheasant noddle soup with one. Like a thick chicken noodle soup. Very tasty. :

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bailey is thinking - it's a trap shot DAD ! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,
I hesitated posting that last video and I did not include it on my blog as it was such an easy shot. So easy, I took it for granted and didn't lead the bird. ??? 

The other part is I have a 20 bird card for the whole season. Missing a bird isn't the end of the world. If I hunted the club all day I could fill my card. Rather I harvest 2 or 3 birds an outing. 

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I thought it was beautiful, thank you deciding to post the video. 
Love the light as it outlines the figure of the dog, steady like a rock as the shots were fired. I never even notice the shot - just kept looking at the main actor... Bailey 8)

Julius

PS We were dealing with freezing rain on Sunday... it's nice to see sunshine


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - as you know at the end of the day of hunting with family & friends sitting around a Texas TV - it's the shots you miss that are the most fun for everyone ! Ty for posting it - been there done that & will do it again LOL - for the none hunters out there - there are 4 parts to every hunt - 1 planning can take an hour or 2 weeks - this builds the anticipation and bonds you to the other hunters the road trip is also part of this - 2 the HUNT - with luck you get birds but you are in the field with family friends & pups - in reality birds are just a bonus - 3 End of the day - birds guns & pups to be cleaned & stories to be told - 4 the trip home - tired pups a dirty truck - hours to revise your story to put you in the best light LOL - at home putting everything away & some great food for the table - I have been on thousands of hunts over the years and each one is still fresh in my memory - though I must admit with time I shot better - the pups were perfect only if the other hunters remember it my WAY ! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted both videos. I was going to make a topic yesterday asking is anyone hunting. I let my son play in a baseball tournament the last two weekends and was starting to go stir crazy. Planned on doing a hunt today but Cash had a limp Sunday night after slamming into the fence trying to catch a squirrel. I moved the hunt to Friday just to be safe.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - we are starting to get some migratory ducks geese & woodcocks in our area - nothing to get to excited about yet - but with the 30% loss of pot holes up north do to drought - this should be a banner year in our area - PIKE has picked up 8 ducks & pointed and retrived 8 woodcocks ( this is outstanding for our area & looks like it will only get better for this month ) HUNT VVELL - HUNT OFTEN !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash got to go duck hunting with my husband last Saturday. Retrieved 14 of the 18 ducks shot. It was a flooded field so he beat the lab to the retrieves. I always make him share the retrieves but when its the men hunting its a different story. They are a get the ducks up quick and the dogs off the water. I was told Cash growled at the lab when it thought about taking a duck from his mouth. Then the lab started to pick up a duck from my husbands pile while they were picking up and Cash rolled him. Cash takes hunting seriously but I think he is taking it a little overboard. He is to young to be a prude on hunts.

The field Im going to on Friday will be used for canned pheasant hunts on Wednesday and Thursday. With any luck there should still be some in the field.


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

> One that got away. bailey did his part


RBD the misses are what make your successful shots rewarding. If i hot every bird that i shot at I think i would loose interest in hunting pretty quick. I have shot whole boxes of shells and brought home a couple quail before. THe twenty three misses make those few success's even more special.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy had some fun" 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kids need support Boys and Girls

Each year far less take these great outdoor adventures even up

as the role models are fewer each year and texting and gamers
and snack foods :-\ there only choices and very FEW Dads in the home :'(

Grab some none are my blood 

I love them all the same

Kids matter to me and before they even smell a gun with me many hours of pre safety and INSTRUCTIONS every application

Full working systems to be passed
He did Great
Age 11 ;D

Give more then you get


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - so TRUE -without future hunters - there is no future for hunting - at our sportsman club the gundog division puts on a mentor phesant hunt - they also do a tower shoot to raise funds for the youth division - if you neVER GIVE you will never know what you have or it's Value !


----------

